# Clockwise or counter clockwise when circle cutting?



## Dutchmn (Jul 26, 2013)

Clockwise or counter clockwise, what is the proper direction to route when using a circle jig and a straight bit? Does it matter? ( I go counter clockwise)


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

I can't honestly say, Dutch. When I'm cutting around the outside of a sign, I get less resistance, or a smoother run when I go clock-wise. There have been other things when cutting that I get better cuts going counter-clockwise. Of course, I don't use a table.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Depends on the wood, the sharpness of the bit and how much you are taking off. I usually climb cut until the last pass and then I take 1/64", just to smooth it up.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> I can't honestly say, Dutch. When I'm cutting around the outside of a sign, I get less resistance, or a smoother run when I go clock-wise. There have been other things when cutting that I get better cuts going counter-clockwise. Of course, I don't use a table.



Hi Barb, when going around the outside, you should go counter clockwise.

If you are going clock wise, you are climb cutting. I believe it feels like less resistance as the cutter is actually moving, very slightly, out from the workpiece.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Inside pathway cutting: Then it doesn't matter much.
(assume you never cut all the way through in one pass.)
After one rev I'd make one reverse trip to clear the chip.
Outside cuts should be staged and climb cut in small increments to avoid tearout. Take the full thickness in one cut, and the router will self feed in end grain and you'll lose control. Stage cuts only in a climb.
Same with inside ring cuts. Must be staged whence climbed (CCW).
Always test on scrap in very shallow increments.
Climb cutting or any routing is full of surprises.


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

Being left or right handed would make the most difference - correct?


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Barb, when going around the outside, you should go counter clockwise.
> 
> If you are going clock wise, you are climb cutting. I believe it feels like less resistance as the cutter is actually moving, very slightly, out from the workpiece.


Even with just a round over James? (I usually set my round over to just take of the edge... to smooth off the point.)


----------



## twallace (Jan 15, 2012)

I go anti clockwise on the outer perimeter.


----------



## hankh (Jun 25, 2013)

Isn't it an issue of moving the wood into the cut of the bit? If so, going clock-wise on a router table should mean counter-clockwise when using a plunge router. What am I missing here?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Here is the simple way to remember( with the right hand palm down put thumb against the edges you want to router go the way your index finger points.
Which if you check outside edge counter clockwise inside edge is clockwise
Of course everything in reverse on router table


----------



## Alan Haisley (Jun 3, 2014)

Climb routing is not a very good idea. The general principal is to feed the cutting edge into the work rather than with the work. This will give better control over the cutting action. This means that if you use a portable router with a trammel, you will be feeding it counter clockwise to the piece. If you are using a router table, you will turn the piece counter clockwise.
Its possible with the right set up and clamping to route the inside of a circle. In that case, you would move the hand held router clockwise.
If you are plunge cutting through a solid piece, rather than just finishing up an edge, both the inside as well as the outside of the circle need to be fastened down. In this case, if you cut clockwise you should expect your circle to be very slightly oversized while if you cut counterclockwise it will be undersized. If the disk is what you want rather than the hole, cut clockwise to free the piece, remove the scrap, and recut counterclockwise to get closer to size.


----------

